

Singly Launches “App Fabric” Platform For Developers - ctide
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/10/singly-launches-app-fabric-platform-for-developers-to-speed-up-integrations-with-dozens-of-services/

======
sk5t
I don't know why nohorse's comment is dead--Microsoft has had the AppFabric
brand going for at least a couple of years now. I gave it a poke some time ago
and don't remember much beyond a rather complicated distributed cache...

~~~
meaty
Its a hosting environment for SOA type applications. It gives distributed
corelation, monitoring, persistent workflow and caching capability for WCF
Services. Incredibly powerful and a beautiful piece of software but wholly
misunderstood by the industry as a whole.

We use it for our back end on a couple of things.

Yes it is a trademark as well which is going to be interesting.

------
jamest
They way they've used videos on their homepage to tell the stories of their
customers is great. It's unique for a dev tools company to take this angle,
but I think it's very smart. You should be selling the end and the means.

------
nodesocket
They did a bitchin' job on the website design. Absolutely nailed it, the deme
page (<https://www.singly.com/demo>) literally made me say... "Wow".

------
mayop100
These guys have a fantastically simple-to-use platform. We've been at a number
of hackathons with them and they always get killer adoption because it's
something you can get up-and-running within a few hours.

~~~
kristjan
Hours?! I want that to be minutes. Lemme know anything that could be smoother
at k@singly.com :)

------
hayksaakian
Oh I didn't realize they weren't in open beta or release. They've been
promoting it at hackathons in Seattle for several months now.

~~~
dpiers
I recently did Angelhack SV with a friend, and knew Singly was going to be big
because almost every single team with a login feature was using Singly.

